# networkmanager and EAP

## RayDude

I need EAP to connect to my work's VPN server.

Strongswan has an option, but won't work because networkmanager-strongswan is not in portage.

networkmanager-lt2p has an options, but won't work because it is also not in portage.

How do I get this working without building everything from source?

There are versions of those in overlays, but I hesitate to use them because I don't know about versions and compatibility.

----------

